# [SOLVED] emerge mesa - problem z kompilacją

## boracik666

Po 1 witam was po raz drugi, z sporo większym bagażem doświadczeń

Mam problem z kompilacją mesy, sporo udało mi się już zrobić, sporo się już nauczyłem ale za nic nie mogę wpaść co jest nie tak

 *Quote:*   

> main/texcompress_fxt1.c: In function 'fxt1_encode':
> 
> main/texcompress_fxt1.c:1360: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
> 
> Please submit a full bug report,
> ...

 

To jest końcówka kompilacji, od miejsca gdzie występuje błąd

emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+
> ...

 

Nie mam pojęcia co jest nie tak, próbowałem już wielu rzeczy znalezionych na forum ale nic nie skutkuje  :Sad: Last edited by boracik666 on Tue Dec 25, 2007 9:26 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Arfrever

 *boracik666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> main/texcompress_fxt1.c: In function 'fxt1_encode':
> 
> ...

 

Przydatne byłyby też wcześniejsze linie.

 *boracik666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-march=k8 -mtune=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ftree-loop-linear -ftracer -ftree-vectorize"
> 
> ...

 

Spróbuj z:

```
CFLAGS="-march=k8 -mtune=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -mtune=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## unK

Spróbuj skompilować bez -ftree-loop-linear, na 99% pójdzie. I najlepiej wywal tę flagę z make.conf, bo sobie rozwalisz system. Ona nadaje się do użytku dopiero z najnowszymi snapshotami gcc-4.3.

Arfrever: Fleksja

----------

## SlashBeast

Po co march i mtune takie samo? czy k8, czy athlon64 czy opteron i tak dalej, to to samo.

----------

## boracik666

 *unK wrote:*   

> Spróbuj skompilować bez -ftree-loop-linear, na 99% pójdzie. I najlepiej wywal tę flagę z make.conf, bo sobie rozwalisz system. Ona nadaje się do użytku dopiero z najnowszymi snapshotami gcc-4.3.

 

Zaraz spróbuje

 *Quote:*   

> Po co march i mtune takie samo? czy k8, czy athlon64 czy opteron i tak dalej, to to samo.

 

ładnie wygląda  :Razz:  ktoś miał tak, zgapiłem (jak już wspomniałem jestem świeży) i jakoś tak zostało, potem przeczytałem że to to samo ale nie chciało mi się zmieniać

----------

## unK

Ta, -ftree-vectorize i -ftree-loop-linear też fajnie wyglądają, ale jak potem będą ci programy segfaultować, to zmienisz zdanie ;p Skąd w ogóle wziąłeś taki set flag?

----------

## boracik666

Dobra działa teraz  :Smile: 

Skąd je wziąłem ?? znalazłem na forum w topicu z flagami jakich kolesie używają i ktoś takie chwalił na A64  :Smile:  zostawię podstawowe i tyle  :Smile:  chyba najbezpieczniej na początek

----------

## Arfrever

Przeczytaj punkt 9. APELu.

----------

## boracik666

wiem wiem, zastanawialem sie jeszcze czy nie bedzie jeszcze jednego problemu, ale wszystko dziala  :Smile:  Dzięki

----------

